# gps systems



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

hey im thinking about a gps but i dont know which one is best can anyone give me some real help or at least a good opinion.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Handheld or for the car? 
I would assume handheld for hunting and such. I spent quit a while doing a bunch of reading reviews and looking at different models. I picked up a Garmin Oregon series 300, which I should have just got the 400 and been done with it. The 400 has the maps built in, 300 has very basic maps IIRC. So I spent the extra money and got maps anyways.. Its great though, large touch screen, lots of options, easy to use and I can paperless geocache which is really handy. Its great to mark a good stand position while scouting, or finding your way out of those maze like twisty back country roads.


----------



## BlackBearKingdom (Mar 3, 2010)

*Hey Indianadog !*

*Good question but difficult to answer !*

*Liked ''furhunter'' said Handheld or for the car? *

*I will guess for the outdoors, depending on your use and your expectation.*

*You can start from $100 to $500.*

*Garmin is certainly a good brand, but there's other options ! *

*Check out garmin's site, I copied the link below...this will give an idea of what's on the market.*

*We can certainly help you out, give a little more info on your need !!*

*Hope this help for now...*

*BBK*
Black Bear Hunting In New Brunswick, Canada - An Experience Second To None

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=14903

Garmin | Follow the leader


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

for the truck i have a garmin nuvi 350---had it for about 3-4 years got it when they first came out it does what i need it for. they no longer offer that model but the new ones are much better.
for off road i used a garmin Etrex for a 110 trap---trap line in south texas think it was right at 100 dollars. it worked great for me but there were no trees to speak of so i always got signal. had all the traps marked as well as dirt trails.
hope it helps.


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

great help I am looking for something for hunting. I would like to be able to easily put waypoints and other info on topo maps from my computer.Also I would like to be able to have access to aireal photographs, to be able to layer them would be nice but not a requirement. I have been looking for a while and kind of like the garmin oregon series but I also like the DeLorme PN-40 any help or experience would be appriciated thanks


----------

